# Obsession with buying large fish tanks



## cichlidcichlidcichlid (Feb 17, 2012)

In the last few months i've bought all the following:

75 gallon/wo stand - drove 1 hour
55 gallon/w stand - drove 30 minutes
125 gallon/wo stand - drove 30 minutes
210 gallon/w stand - drove over 1 hour
150 gallon/w stand - drove 45 minutes

During all these trips i've had to force friends and family to help me go carry these beasts and i've had to convince my wife to fork over the cash. The last 2 tanks are just sitting in my garage and the 125 i gave for free to my brothers.

I've come to the realization that i have an obsession and need to stop because i am only using the 55 gallon and 75 gallon. I will be selling most of the extra tanks for a loss just to clear out space in my garage and to make my wife happy.

Sad thing about all this is that i dont even have enough fish, filtration, and space in my house to fill these tanks and yet i went ahead and bought them. Right now i'm going to focus on purchasing more fish and less tanks.

Note: after picking up the 150 gallon/w stand last night i woke up with an aching back and sore arms and shoulders. This is a leading reason why i will no longer be purchasing anything bigger than a 75 gallon. Learned my lesson the HARD way.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

If you're getting rid of tanks, The 55 and 75 would be the first to go. No way if I ever got my hands on a 210, Id ever part with it.


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

lilcountrygal said:


> If you're getting rid of tanks, The 55 and 75 would be the first to go. No way if I ever got my hands on a 210, Id ever part with it.


AMEN!!!! I have a 150 gallon and a 55 gallon, and I love them both, but I'd rather smash the 55 with a bat than sell my bigger one... unless I profited enough to buy the used 500 at my LFS... :lol:


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah are you crazy!?! Keep the nice big tanks and remove the smaller ones!

But when a good deal comes up, sometimes you just have to snatch it!!


----------



## cichlidcichlidcichlid (Feb 17, 2012)

Problem is that i live in an old ranch home and i want my tanks upstairs on the main floor (the 75 and 55 are). The 150 or 210 would be too heavy on my floor and my living room is small so the tanks would be overwhelming. I could put them in the basement but getting them down there would be hard and i don't like to hang out down there. Another problem is that i'm a 1 man show here. I have to focus friends and family to help me carry these things and many of them refuse.

So i've decided i'm not going to bother with something that's out of my league. At least with the 55 and 75 my wife doesn't mind lending a hand.

Note: the 210 will be gone by tomorrow. I've had to park my car on the street for the last few days because these tanks took up my parking space in my garage. I want my space back!!!


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: Darn!! I live toooo far!!! lol lol lol "T"


----------



## liegelr (Dec 11, 2008)

cichlidcichlidcichlid said:


> 75 gallon/wo stand - drove 1 hour
> 55 gallon/w stand - drove 30 minutes
> 125 gallon/wo stand - drove 30 minutes
> 210 gallon/w stand - drove over 1 hour
> 150 gallon/w stand - drove 45 minutes


What part of WI are you in?!


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do you buy these tanks if your not going to set them up. Doesn't make any sense to me! When I bought my 75G and drove about 1.5 hours. I drove about 1 hour to get my 180G, but I have my 75G setup and running. I am on my way to getting my 180G running so as well. 
If you like tanks that much, and like them big, like it looks like you do. I would sell the smaller ones and just put the 210G in the basement.
I don't know how your doing on the money scale, but I know I'm going to have about $1300 into my 180G without fish. (fish online are going to run me around $600)
I bought it with tank, stand, and sump for $625. 
Sump pump: $160 for a 2100gph
Lighting: $200+
Glass Tops: $60
Plumbing: $50 +/-
Heater w/ controller: $100 +/-
All these prices are from shopping around or ebay type deals. It adds up quick.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

the SECOND i got my 125 i began working out all the logistics to set it up and what each portion was gonna cost. its all done now after about 500$ stock included. heres a pic of what you to could have setup in your living room....


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

pain is temporary, enjoying your hobby is a lifetime....don't stop the MTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

You are going to get rid of them???? no way I would ever do that.
I drove one hour when I got my 240, everyone thought I was crazy, I didn't even told my husband until the tank was in the house in his office (he is deployed in Afghanistan), when the mover went to pick it up they just saw the tank and said...no we cannot do it....and walk away....
But today, once it is all set and done i don't regret one single step I took to get this mounster (8 foot long) I does take the whole wall, but I had a dream and I've been working on that since the tank got here....If you can picture your tank in your dream....you can make it happen.....look:


























Now if you still decide to sell that 210.....let me know I think I can find a place for it.....LOL (I promise I'll let my husband know before hand this time...)


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

i understand the whole no room thing but if it was me i would rather keep the leargest tank then a few small ones. i too will be downgrading very soon and as much as i want to keep my 180s i have to sell them all and be stuck with 2 125s. but you can bet i will be stocking those 125 until the fish are laying like bricks


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL opcorn: I want to see that!!!!


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I had a 55 set up for maybe a month before I sent my husband on a 3 hour trip for a 125 (that wasnt even a great deal, just the best I saw at that moment).

Im setting up the 125 now, once I'm finished stocking THAT, I can see myself trying to find a way to talk my husband into another one. Even if I have to swap the 55 out, I want something BIG!.

And, again, Shalvah... every time I see your tank you make me want to try discus. one of the best tanks I've seen.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you lilcountrygal, I appreciate the comment.
It is a work of love and a lot of patience, little by little but like I said I had a picture in my mind of what I wanted it to look like and I gather all I needed to get it the way I wanted.
Now it is almost time to bring my discus and the L0260 plecos....it is going to be nice....


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Shahlvah said:


>


How do you get drool out of a keyboard?!!!!!!!????


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I go and sit right infront of the tank....and let my self be mesmerized......and I am still to bring the discus....


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

But if you are talking about yourself...just cover it with a plastc bag...LOL
I appreciate the comment, thank  you.


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

the 55-75 gallon are for small to medium sized cichlids. The 125 or bigger is ideal for your oscars and other larger south american cichlids if you like freshwater. Usually stores that sell you the tanks will deliver them and set them up for you for a fee if money is not a problem. Your basement can be re-modeled to make it cozier for you and your fish in time. Bigger is better if you can afford it and have right space and set up to maintain them.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

A man and his basement are supposed to be best friends!
I've already told my wife that our next house has to have a basement that I can dedicate to my hobbies. Her only concern is that she might not see me for days at a time.


----------



## cichlidcichlidcichlid (Feb 17, 2012)

Guess what?!?!?! I just bought a 125 with a stand yesterday. My wife says i should check into a rehab center for my obsession. I think i might because i don't want this tank anymore. It was cheap, but now that i think about it i don't like the scratches on it (waste of my time picking it up).


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

cichlidcichlidcichlid said:


> Guess what?!?!?! I just bought a 125 with a stand yesterday. My wife says i should check into a rehab center for my obsession. I think i might because i don't want this tank anymore. It was cheap, but now that i think about it i don't like the scratches on it (waste of my time picking it up).


Maybe you ought to just start a fish supply pawn shop. :thumb: 
That would satisfy your need to buy stuff you don't want or need, and you can make money on it.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I think that is. Great idea....an aquarium :thumb: second hand shop.
That or if you have the space and the $$$ build a workshop kind of like building in your back yard we're you can house all your tanks.... :thumb:


----------



## cichlidcichlidcichlid (Feb 17, 2012)

I want a 125 very badly. I couldn't pass on this, but i also want a show tank. This current 125 wouldn't cut it. They are all in my garage and as i mentioned i want to be able to park in it soon.


----------



## infamous (Mar 28, 2012)

Something is definately wrong,because as soon as I return home with a new tank my energy is 100% focused on filling it with fish...not going to get another one to catch dust in the garage.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I would never be able to own an empty tank. Every tank I've brought home had less than 24 hours to breath air. The worst are the quarantine tanks. They get setup for a purpose. It only takes after a cycle and a few lonely days before it sees fish. I'm presently on my 4th so called Q-tank!


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I think you could buy a bicycle, that will fit in your garage....and by all means keep the tanks. (fill them, display them, you can make your garage your fish room....I think this is the best solution for your case.)


----------

